# Webhosting Panels für Windows



## Danielku15 (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute.

 Wie ihr wisst gibt es ganz viele Webhosting-System für Linux (Confixx, SYSCP, VHCS,..). Über diese Systeme kann man ganz einfach neue Benutzer anlegen ihnen eine bestimmte Anzahl an FTP-Accounts, Datenbanken etc. zuweisen. Nur gibt es auch solche Systeme für Windows Server? Hat da Linux bestimmte Software installiert die das möglich macht oder warum gibts keine solche Systeme für Windows? Wäre euch dankbar wenn jemand von euch ein solches Script für windows kennen würde.

 mfg daniel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Mai 2005)

http://www.sw-soft.com/de/products/plesk75win/details/
http://www.x-unitconf.de/index.php?showpage=prod_windows

Und wenn man noch etwas länger sucht, dann findet man sicher noch mehr.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Danielku15 (24. Mai 2005)

Danke mal für die Links.
 Da gibts nur 1 Problem: Gibts solche Angebote auch 4 free. Sprich ich beziehe die Domains nicht. Es gibt ja möglichkeiten Local auch solche Benutzer anzulegen. Aber da muss eben jeder Benutzer von Hand bei jedem Programm eingetragen werden(jeder FTP-Benutzer, MYSQL-Benutzer,..) . Ich suche einfach nur ein Script dass mir diese Arbeit abnimmt. 
 Ich hoffe das gibt es.

 mfg daniel


----------

